# Warranty Issues



## Carrington (Nov 25, 2007)

I have a 2008 Bessacarr which I have hired to family and friends and via a website about 9 times over the past 2 years. All other use including our main holidays in Europe has been just my partner and I.
When I took my vehicle in for the habitation and Service warranty in March to keep my Warranty up to date, my dealer told me my Warranty is now invalid.
When I contacted Swift afterwardsI was told this is incorrect my warranty is still valid whether I rent or not.
The dealer then called Swift to retract the statement.
The website I used has never heard of any simlar issues

What on earth would possess a Motorhome Dealership, where you bought a brand new vehicle and were likely to renew in the next 2 years, and have had all servicing and extras added since purchase to tell the Manufacturer and invalidate a customers Warranty other than to cash in on a bit of cash and ruin a loyal customer relationship?

I have invited Swift to come and see the standard of care within my vehicle after 2 years of usage to see if it is any different than in any other 2 year old vehicle.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Carrington, apologies if you have done this already, but as a first step I would check what the wording of your Warranty actually says. I don't want to speculate but you could find that it is still valid. In any event the Warranty is a separate agreement from the manufacturer. Your dealer cannot declare that the Warranty is invalid because he is not a party to that document anyway. 

Your statutory Sale of Goods rights vis-a-vis the supplying dealer to have any quality defect in your MH that comes to light repaired, or pay you compensation, remain unaffected by the Warranty terms, even if you hire out your MH. Even if you occasionally hire out the MH you bought it primarily for your own use, so you would still be regarded as a consumer and the dealer cannot limit or exclude his contractual liability to you under the Sale of Goods legislation. 

The dealer is bluffing. Ignore it.

SD


----------



## Carrington (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi Speedy,
Thanks for the reply but Swift agreed with the dealer that the warranty is invalid as the warranty they quote is " if the motorhome is misused, modified or is used as a hire vehicle".I just cannot find that in my handbook.

The habitation and mechanical service previously cost me around £380, this year it cost £772 when I got my bill! I needed the van for the weekend to go to Peterborough, so I had to pay the bill.

I just cannot fathom out why the dealership got involved to stir things up when they can see the standard my vehicle is kept in.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Carrington said:


> Hi Speedy,
> 
> The habitation and mechanical service previously cost me around £380, this year it cost £772 when I got my bill! I needed the van for the weekend to go to Peterborough, so I had to pay the bill.


I trust you will not be using the dealer again for your servicing now that your vehicle is not covered by warranty. I wondered how they knew you hired to family and friends?
I suspect the dealer stirred things up because they did repairs that Swift would not pay for especially at the labour rate they wanted. It is difficult to know if the £700+ bill was reasonable not knowing what they did and what you had authorised them to do. What was the breakdown of the habitation viz the chassis servicing costs?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Surely all insurance policies and warranties exclude cover if vehicles are hired unless arranged specifically???


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

I think you will find most domestic equipment exclude for commercial use in there guarantee terms, which in some ways makes sense


----------

